# Toxic to Dogs



## puppywalker (Feb 25, 2008)

This is a list i got from my vet....

Plus there is a great link at the bottom of here to,as there is alot more info about other things.....

Common Foods That Are Harmful Or Even Fatal to Dogs

Avocados (fruit, pip, and plant) are toxic to dogs. They can cause difficulty breathing; fluid accumulation in the chest, abdomen and heart; or pancreatitis.

Onions destroy red blood cells and can cause anemia, weakness, and breathing difficulty. Even small amounts can cause cumulative damage over time. This includes onions or chives - raw, powdered, dehydrated, or cooked.

Garlic in large amounts cause the same problems as onions.

Grapes and raisins can cause kidney failure in dogs. As little as a single serving of raisins can kill him. If the dog doesn't eat enough at one time to be fatal, he can be severely damaged by eating just a few grapes or raisins regularly.

Tomatoes can cause tremors and heart arrhythmias. Tomato plants and the most toxic, but tomatoes themselves are also unsafe. (All parts of the plant except the tomato itself are also poisonous to humans.

Nutmeg can cause tremors, seizures and death.

Caffeine (from coffee, coffee grounds, tea, or tea bags) stimulates the central nervous and cardiac systems, and can cause vomiting, restlessness, heart palpitations, and even death within hours.

Xylitol Diet products containing the sweetener can cause a sudden drop in blood sugar, resulting in depression, loss of coordination and seizures. Unless treatment is given quickly, the dog could die.

:Macadamia nuts can cause weakness, muscle tremor and paralysis. These symptoms are usually temporary.

:Walnuts are poisonous to dogs, a type of fungus common to walnuts (especially wet deadfall walnuts) will cause severe episodes of seizuring

:Chocolate can cause seizures, coma and death. Bakers chocolate is the most dangerous. The darker the chocolate, the more dangerous it is. But any chocolate, in large enough amounts, can kill a dog. An ounce of chocolate can poison a 30-pound dog, and many dogs will happily consume more than this. The symptoms may not show up for several hours (and so might make you think all is well), with death following within twenty-four hours. A dog can consume milk chocolate and appear to be fine because it is not as concentrated, but it is still dangerous.

:Apple seeds, cherry pips, peach pips, pear pips, plum pips, peaches and apricot pips contain cyanide, which is poisonous.

:Salt in high amounts can cause kidney problems. Also, large breeds of dogs that eat salty food may then drink too much water and develop bloat, which is fatal unless emergency treatment is given very quickly.

 Fat or fried foods can cause pancreatitis.

:Ham and bacon contain too much fat and too much salt, and can cause pancreatitis. Also, large breeds of dogs that eat salty food may drink too much water and develop a life-threatening condition called bloat. This is where the stomach fills up with gas and within several hours may twist, causing death.

:Raw liver or too much cooked liver (three servings a week) can lead to vitamin A toxicity. This can cause deformed bones, excessive bone growth on the elbows and spine, weight loss, and anorexia. Check the label of your canned dog food to be sure that it does not contain liver if you are giving your dog liver also.

:Wild mushrooms can cause abdominal pain, drooling, liver damage, kidney damage, vomiting, diarrhea, convulsions, coma, or death.

:Raw egg whites contain a protein called avidin, which can deplete your dog of biotin, one of the B vitamins. Biotin is essential to your dogs growth and coat health. The lack of it can cause hair loss, weakness, growth retardation, or skeleton deformity. Raw egg yolks contain enough biotin to prevent the deficiency, so this is not a problem with raw whole eggs. Raw egg yolks could contain salmonella, so you should get your eggs from a reliable source or cook the eggs.

:Grains should not be given in large amounts or make up a large part of a dogs diet, but rice is generally safe in small amounts.

:Cooked bones can splinter and tear a dogs internal organs.

Some Vegetables are undigestable (green beans, sweetcorn, lettuce, potatoes or yams) whole or in large pieces,Potato peels and green potatoes are dangerous.

Dairy products are high in fat, which can cause pancreatitis, gas and diarrhea. A small amount of non-fat, plain yogurt is usually safe.

Pennies/Coins made from the 1980s todate contain zinc, which can cause kidney failure and damage to red blood cells. A dog that consumes even one penny can become quite sick, or even die, if the penny is not removed.

Got this list from my Vet,Hope it helps and keeps our babes safe ...

GREAT LINK to FIND MORE,,,

ASPCA: Animal Poison Control Center: Toxic Plants


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

good list i knew quite a few of them but didnt know about pips in fruit , the girls eat apples and pears quite often i,l have to start de- seeding them lol


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Very comprehensive list, thanks for that I will keep a copy.


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

Good post


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

puppywalker said:


> Grains should not be given in large amounts or make up a large part of a dog's diet, but rice is generally safe in small amounts.


The number one ingredient in many commercial dried dog foods! 

Most of them aren't rice either!


----------

